# Samsung Washing Machine App



## jaykil (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone please download and post the apk for the samsung washer/dryer smart care app? I am a nexus owner and want to sideload it but cannot find the apk anywhere else.

Thanks.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.samsung.washer

Play store...

If you can't get it there for some reason here is a dropbox link

http://db.tt/A0Qbk6yU

Sent from my Galaxy S III using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn, I want a Samsung washer/dryer now lol.


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

The app appears to be in Korean from the play store screen shots

Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

hesh.monster said:


> The app appears to be in Korean from the play store screen shots
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using RootzWiki


There seemed to be some english screenies.


----------



## Nick.Tbolt (Aug 14, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Damn, I want a Samsung washer/dryer now lol.


My thoughts exactly... when I move into my apartment next year at school, I might have to get a set









* Verizon Galaxy S3 *


----------



## hesh.monster (Aug 2, 2011)

Guess I didn't look that close...I don't mind waiting for the ding. If they made one that put the clothes in the dryer and folded them, then I would be interested (insert wife jokes here).

I'm certainly not spending 3 grand on a set so I can use an app to tell if my clothes are still damp...

Sent from my Galaxy S III using RootzWiki


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

LG has an app too. Just installed it on my phone, time to check it out.


----------



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

Kinda expensive, though.


----------

